# Ruger Old Army ???



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2017)

Got this sweet lookin real imatation BP revolver ( looks like an old BP but stainless and got adjustable sights ) 

? is FF or FFF and using the Wonder wads should I put them over the powder or over the ball?? 

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2017)

Thought I'd just add a pic


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 9, 2017)

You just hit the lottery.

Use FFF if you've got it but I've shot what ever I've got in mine.

Put the powder down, then the greased WW, and the ball on top. If you can't get the ball down far enough to spin the cylinder you put too much powder in. Leave out the WW next time or use less powder.

If it's close to turning then just skin the extra lead off the top with a knife until it will turn and shoot it out.

WW main function is they let you shoot more before you have to clean it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2017)

Jack Ryan said:


> You just hit the lottery.
> 
> Use FFF if you've got it but I've shot what ever I've got in mine.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jack

Just wasn't sure if the WW should go on top of the ball or the powder cause I thought the WW was like the grease you put on top of each cylinder to keep from havin a multi fire??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2017)

Also I thought I read that 457 is   correct for round ball right,  out of this revolver?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 9, 2017)

*right size roundball*

Yessir, .457 is it.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 9, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks Jack
> 
> Just wasn't sure if the WW should go on top of the ball or the powder cause I thought the WW was like the grease you put on top of each cylinder to keep from havin a multi fire??


Yeah, that to.

The WW should fit the hole perfectly like it was punched out. No extra wrinkling or anything like a patch would have.

Ya know grips for a Blackhawk will fit that if you want to replace that broken one.




> https://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/174/1
> Ox-Yoke® Wonder Wads or dry felt wads for percussion revolvers & cartridges. High density 100% wool felt wads come lubed with wonder lube, or dry. When used in a percussion revolver, the wad is used over the powder and under the round lead ball. No messy grease is needed with Wonder Wads. They safely seal each chamber and prevent chain-firing. Black powder cartridge reloaders have discovered that dry wads reduce leading and prevent melting the base of the bullet. We don't recommend wonder lube in cartridges, since the lube can wet the powder charge, in time.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 5, 2017)

Sweet!  I love shooting/hunting with mine.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 5, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Also I thought I read that 457 is   correct for round ball right,  out of this revolver?



I'd have to go look to be sure, but if it skins off a hair of lead all the way around the ball when you seat it, then it's plenty good to shoot.

If not, it's too small.

If it seems really hard to stuff it in there, it's either too big, or it's not pure lead and has some alloy in it.

All that hurts is it is hard to do, and it's extra wear on the equipment. But if the ball goes in the hole, then it's the right size because the cylinder sizes it going in.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 6, 2017)

Those are equivalent to the Colt Walkers, a true 45 cal.
I use to have a Remington 1858 cap and ball revolver, they are a blast to shoot and hunt with. I've killed rabbits, squirrels and a deer with mine.
One thing to remember, those wonder wads also help keep sparks from igniting the remaining cylinders, when you're shooting. You should be getting a very fine sliver of lead while loading that ball in the cylinder. They use to sell a conical ball for those .457 revolvers, not sure if they still do or not. At any rate, you'll have plenty of fun with that hawg leg.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 6, 2017)

Lee makes a mold specifically for the Old Army that produces .454 225 grain conicals.  They work great on critters.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 6, 2017)

I've shot quite a few of these out of mine. I just grease it up like I do for the rifle and load it up just like a ball. I don't put any grease on top, just in the rings. You can push it through that plastic top they have for their grease in a tube and fill up the rings. Then I'll put them back in the box ready to use just like I would for my rifle.

http://leeprecision.com/mold-d-c-45cal-200.html


----------



## jerome (Aug 25, 2017)

I have had mine for about 3 years now and I love it.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Nov 9, 2017)

These are not for sale so please don't ask. 

 I've bought 3 Old Army's.  I bought a Blued one back in the mid 70's. I remember it was 125.00.  I sold that one when I bought a Stainless O.A. which is still like new. 

I guess it had to be around the  mid to late 70's when I bought from a now diseased friend that had a NIB  Blued/ Brass frame O.A.  he got in a trade. It's still NIB and been locked in a safe ever since.

This might surprise some of you,
 I loaded thatstainless O.A. for a special muzzle loader  hunt in Inverness FL in Dec 1992. I never fired it and left it loaded for over 20 years. When I finally shot it out it was like I had just loaded it . 

I used to shoot black powder allot but not very much anymore.

Yes it does use a .457 pure lead round-ball. As you seat the ball it should cut a fine lead ring. Trust me it's no


----------



## PGP (Nov 9, 2017)

I keep thinking of selling my 1974 ROA.  But never can really bring myself to part with it.  Have thought about replacing it with a Super Blackhawk.  My grandsons like to watch me shoot the black powder gun!  I have never used the wads.  I always used powder, then corn meal, followed by a .457 roundball.  then some Blue and Gray.  Can't get the Blue and Gray lube anymore.  So the wonder wads are something i might try.  Crisco is too messy, and the bystanders claim it smells like someone is trying to cook up some cornbread.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 1, 2017)

Lee 2-Cavity Bullet Mold 456-220-1R (456 Diameter) 220 Grain 1 Ogive Radius Conical

This is what you want to cast your own.  The .45 is too small for accuracy, normally.


----------



## buttplate (May 30, 2018)

I have a beautiful ROA. I have not shot it much at all, maybe 1 cylinder. If I recall correctly part of the rod that you pull down to seat the ball seemed to be bent. Where can I order a new one?


----------



## goodshot (Jun 16, 2018)

I know Ruger doesn't support them now, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Argent11 (Jun 17, 2018)

That pic looks like a Remington. Alongside a ROA.


----------



## Argent11 (Jun 17, 2018)

goodshot said:


> I know Ruger doesn't support them now, to the best of my knowledge.



I still have mine.


----------



## goodshot (Jun 19, 2018)

good, mine as well, I still recall what Elmer Keith said , when he was growing up he knew two civil war veterans from each side and each said the round ball, not the conical , in 36 caliber "would take the fight out of the man", curious as the Union Army only had conical bullets specified in the contracts for paper cartridges so the soldiers would need to cast here own.


----------

